# Two Horses at Home, a journey of Discovery



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I already have one journal thread going in here about my move to Canada from the UK, but I wanted to start a separate one purely about my work with my two big furry boys. As this is not in keeping with the request for one thread per member, I can only hope that the nice moderators don't publicly burn my journal and put me in the stocks over this....._pretty please_

My two horses are both Canadian Horse geldings

*Riley*

A 16.2 (or more, I haven't actually measured him) big black solid chap. Looks like a draught, but really is a purebred Canadian. 8 years old in 2013. Not got much formal education in him, but is very laid back and has done a little bit of trail rides, obstacle work etc in his life. Last spring he went for a try out with the Mounties. I bought him in September 2012.

He is large, and not easily spooked. He is the dominant horse in the field, and doesn't get pushed around by anyone I think that a common mistake with a Horse like him is to try to be 'overly dominant' to manage him. Certainly, I have fallen into this trap a little bit myself. But he has a brain, and sensitivities just like a more 'flyweight' horse and I must learn to tap into this. When he opens up to love you, it's a big old hunk of love.

*Ukon*

A 16.1 chestnut chap, five years old in 2013. Sensitive, responsive, curious, willing, a little bit uncertain of himself in this big old world. He has been started, but I have done little with him since he came in September. A very loving boy.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Starting the process*

I am giving up on the snow going as fast as it SHOULD, and am starting I'm the snow.

Today I took Ukon into the round pen (complete with 24 inches of snow). First we did a little bit of pressure & release to bring him towards me. This was so successful I did a tiny bit of back-up from a chest push. Also good. I want to keep it very short and sweet to start.

Then I gently asked him to walk on the lunge - through the snow of course - so my control of his feet was important. We did three rotations on each rein and then stopped. He's been off work all winter, he is not slender, and the sun was shining. I know that it was hard work because he clearly wanted to drop and roll :lol:

Very pleased with him, and much stroking and rubbing as a reward.

Then I went to Riley. I didn't take him in the round pen as the other two were not near to bother us. I just wanted to see how sensitive he would be to my instructions with pressure and release on the head collar. I kept my requests deliberately gentle and his responses were perfect. He is a little prone to be in my space - and so we did a little bit of backing him out of my space with my body language alone. He is clever, and I think he likes to work in this way. 

I wonder how much mental pressure he bears being the boss of the herd? At his old place he was boss of a 15 strong herd in many acres; here it's just the two horses and a donkey. But I think he takes it very seriously.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

So, here I am safely transferred over to your new thread. I look forward to it being as entertaining as your old one. Good luck with all endeavours.

P.S. Occasional donkey tidbits would be well received, I think.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

lucky you, getting to live in Canada, though I do not envy you the snow.... look forward to hearing your updates with your lovely horses. photo's please?


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sideways sleet dumped on my plan to work in the pen. But instead did a bit of impromptu field cuddling, including some backing up of Riley who thought I wouldn't mind if he barged Ukon and Arthur out of the way to get to my cuddle first.

Arthur by the way should have a late introduction:

He's my cuddly fluffy standard donkey. Gentle and kind, loves to hug, adores Ukon, keeps a watchful eye over the field.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

:happydance: tra la laa la laa it's a sunny day.

The vet-dentist was meant to come today but had to reschedule for tomorrow, so we worked instead.

Ukon in the round pen, paying close attention when I ask him to stand still as I move to the end of the lunge me, then came to me nice and soft when I asked with gentle touch on the line and body language. 

Then we lunged at walk again with lovely success as he knew what I wanted this time. One of my dogs got hysterical barking in the face of stoic Arthur the donkey so I paused to put citronella-spray anti bark collar on said dog. I had insisted on Ukon working and ignoring the barking so this was a good experience for him, but I stopped the barking when little puppy started to join in as I don't want puppy learning to bark at donkeys!

Dog barking interruption caused Ukon to lose focus momentarily but as I just asked him to focus, and denied him permission to get in a flap, he re-focused nicely. 

Finished with him by grooming a duvet-worth of ginger hair out of his moulting coat......

Then took Riley into round pen and repeated 'stand while I move away, then come to me' exercise. He was less willing to stand while I moved, wanting to come to me but when I wiggled the lead rope to prevent him moving forward he understood what I wanted :thumbsup: and then as soon as I stilled the lead rope and made my body smaller he was straight in.

I know from the Autumn that Riley doesn't lunge well, but is better free schooled in the pen, so I didn't use the lunge line. Instead I set him up and asked for a walk. He headed straight out to the fence where the snow is all melted - I think he thought he might find some grass - and I asked for walk with arm and whip. He attempted to ignore me and I flicked the whip at his hind hocks which was enough to prove that I WAS in a position to control his movements. Then we had to complete circuits of the pen on both reins. He is one lardy unfit horse as this had him blowing a bit!

Grooming for him (enough fur to make it look like it's been snowing black fur) and then back to the field.

Arthur is at his happiest when he has Ukon at his side, and Riley within view. He waited soo patiently while I was working Ukon, watching at the gate of the pen with ultimate donkey patience.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Subbing :lol:


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Poles on the ground*

I laid out in the arena all the square crates, and poles that are not still frozen in the ground. Ukon (accompanied by the ever loving Arthur) sniffed them all with curiosity, and walked over the poles when asked by me.

Good!, I now know that he is not scared of them and when the ground is drier I will be able to approach them all with confidence.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Good idea
I find doing things like that gives them something to think about too, I don't know about other peoples horses but my lot soon switch off if they get bored and they lose the whole work ethic thing


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Lunging in mud*

Well, actually the round pen is drying out quickly with just one quarter of the circle being squishy still. I did however stick to walk as anything other would have been a fast route to damaged tendons!

Ukon and I did a grown-up horse lunging session to my great pride and joy. He knew what was being asked, and he did it. That horse is SUCH a perceptive reader of cues, far more so than all the horses i have had before. I am really going to have to work with an instructor to get the best out of his ridden work 

I am currently lunging in a headcollar. Next I will reintroduce the bridle, and then I am toying with using my equi-ami (it's like a Pessoa, only not...). Hmm. Views welcome from any readers here.

The arena is almost dry enough to use. I will start long-lining Riley in it as soon as it is in a useable state. I think/hope he might do quite well at that.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Our ménage has gone really fast from feet of snow, ice skating rink, swampland to a dust bowl now needing hosing down.................
I had to look up the Equi-ami as never heard of it before.
I'm not sure about it - have you used one before? I found a few videos - link attached. Be interesting to hear how you get on with it
I use loosely attached side reins but not so much that they force an outline


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for the reply Jaydee. You know, I must have been really brain-dead when I wrote that. What I HAVE is a Pessoa-in-all-but-label. What I often thought of buying was an equi-ami, but never did! The lady that designed them was very local to me, so I did get to see them in use, and certainly the people that I knew that had invested in one REALLY rated it over the standard Pessoa. Anyway - I suspect the shipping would double the price now, so I'll stick to what I have.

I lunged them again yesterday and had SUCH a good session. Introduced trot for Ukon and did enjoy both his extreme responsiveness, and also watching him move. He is a beautiful sight. We will continue to slowly imcrease the lunging to increase fitness, introduce canter, then put on a saddle etc.

Then I brought Riley in and tried free-schooling again. Ho Ho! Now the snow has gone, and he had the freedom of the whole pen to move in he was not cooperating in a nice circular manner. He was however _trying_ to respond to my body and whip commands so I put the blame on me for being a useless free-school-round-pen virgin, rather than him. So I put the lunge line on him and proceeded to ask for work that way. Success! He moved, he listened, he paid attention and he got SUCH a big cuddle at the end of the session.

Only a very short session - he is a big boy carrying a lot of weight with no proper muscle to speak of, so I must take care.

My thoughts therefore are to keep the Pessoa away from Ukon as I think he is soo sensitive that I could easily screw up with that. But I think that I will use it with Riley to help develop muscle. Slowly, gradually and gently of course.

Next week I would like to do sufficient preparation with Ukon so that I can get on him the following week. And I would like to continue finding out about Big Boy.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'd done some loose jumping with horses in the past but the 'free work' was otherwise new to me - not 'British' is it!!
I've done quite a bit with Looby now as it sees to work well for her and helped build her confidence in me because she was so distrustful of humans in general but as a 'real training' thing I'm still not sure where it fits in - probably because we break and train horses in the UK without it and still end up with really good safe rides.
I could see the Pessoa type thing working well for Jazzie as she tends to see the whole lunging experience as an excuse to be flamboyant and show off!!!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

This winter seemed to go on forever. I'm so glad spring has sprung and the temps are on the rise and the snow and ice have almost disappeared in the bush. Thankfully, our BO was keen to get the snow off the manege and scooped all the snow with his heavy equipment. We have been able to use it for a few weeks off and on now. 

My Canadian mare continues to have a coat a wooly mammoth would envy, despite all the other non-Canadian horses have almost completely shed out. She loves to hold onto her coat (every year the same) just in case we might get a freak June snow storm. Ya just never know...

Good luck with your spring training! So exciting! Love the warm weather!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I will post more tomorrow; suffice it to say, today was a game of two halves.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I forgot to mention I like your new horse centred journal. Would love to see some new pics of the guys Rosie!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Stormy Weather*

Tuesday was blowing a hooley of scary wind, so I thought it would be a good idea to lunge Ukon again. He was of course being amazingly spooky in the round pen and with ears going like windmills to keep a check on scary trees, scary dogs, and the location of his friends, we didn't really achieve anything more than "suck it up, we lunge even on windy days".

Then I took him back to my small yard for a grooming and a haynet. Tied him up in the 'English way' to a small loop of string on a metal tie ring. Went to get my grooming kit, and suddenly, in quick succession.....

A squirrel made a break for it from the tree he'd been trapped in........ Was spotted by the dogs.....squirrel ran towards the barn......followed closely by two hounds in speedy pursuit.... 

So of course Ukon panics and backs up & snaps the string. Which of course is what it's there for. Then he trots around the small yard in a poncy dressage star manner (which he isn't). Then he spots his buddies in the adjacent pasture.......

So he decides to try his hand at puissance and takes the fence beautifully..... Except of course he hasn't had any training and doesn't lift his back feet up, and thus fence comes crashing down, complete with 20 feet of elec fence.

Not a scratch or a bruise on the drama queen of course......


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*You win some, you lose some*

After mending the fence, and putting up temporary elec. to keep them off the damaged bit, I go to fetch Riley for a bit of lungeing.

Round one way, yah cooperation and nice walk and trot. Change the rein...and OH. You're NOT cooperating now then. He would not lunge, he just turned himself to face me - backing up, turn on the forehand, anything else but NO I will not do that. Now, I have dealt with horses that turn in whilst lungeing, but he just wouldn't turn out.... As soon as I set him up and asked for movement, he turned towards me. Very frustrating as clearly there is a technique to achieve success but I just couldn't get it.

So - we agreed to disagree, and went back to the barn. Tomorrow I will try again, with renewed thought, and possibly two lunge lines for a bit of long reigning lungeing.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Start to get out the tack*

After my mixed success lungeing session, and the fence trashing incident, I had Riley tied up in the small yard so I brought Ukon back in to reinforce that the yard itself is not home to horse-chasing dogs.

Time to try my sidesaddle on Ukon to see how it fits 










<a href="http://s1151.photobucket.com/albums/o637/jackydavies/?action=view&current=f02523c26b9dff998381cac056d1609e.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o637/jackydavies/f02523c26b9dff998381cac056d1609e.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>



















I welcome comments, but I will say that I was really pleased. It was made for a horse of very similar dimensions and so I certainly expected it to fit to a degree. When we start in it I will take it ever so slowly anyway as he needs to build up muscle and fitness, so we will see how it fits over time.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

I love the side saddle, I watched a teenager have a side-saddle lesson recently from a lady of 'lots of experience'. It was a pleasure to watch such nice horsemanship and understanding.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I had similar troubles plus a lot more with Looby on the lunge, you just have to stick at it. I found this video recently that I thought was useful so sharing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5OT8urlhP0
I know theres always dispute on using baler string but I always do that too and my farrier here in the US wont have a horse tied unless its got something that will break if the horse does panic. I think maybe people have never seen what can go horrifically wrong - doors pulled off and horses bolting dragging them behind, bricks pulled out of walls and hitting horse or person on the head, fences pulled out, headcollars ripped into flesh
Each to their own thing of course but I'll stick to my way I think!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

That video was helpful, thank you! I will persist a little more before I try alternative tools. 

I have just finished removing all the demolished fencing, and have put in new tie-strings in all the tie-rings. I would rather a horse take off, than take off with a fence following him behind.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

It worked! Thanks Jaydee. Just seeing someone with a horse doing the same thing gave me the insight to try again.

Riley isn't spooky, he's the opposite of that. But I think he is confused. 

If I were to hazard some guesses, I think people in his past have done a bit of join-up, a bit of this and a bit of that. And not much consistency of anything because in some ways he's so easy that his education hasn't seemed needed. 

But I want a super reliable trail horse that my husband can ride. I want to be able to ride Riley and lead Ukon. I want to be able to drive Riley (to pull a chain harrow). Basically, I want him to be properly educated rather than just easy and uneducated.

So hip hip hurray! One step forward and a reminder to take it slowly to achieve success.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Glad it worked - I think you might be right on the join up - sure Looby had a similar past and she couldn't get it into her head that I wanted her to not be attached to me by an invisible thread!! At the same time because she had such serious trust issue I didn't want to get into a situation where she felt I was being at all aggressive towards her which could have destroyed all the work done to get a bond with her - I was not the enemy.
I think if you make up your mind to do these things you'll get there, its just perseverance. I've had so many days with our 'thick as a brick' Honey when I've actually given up thinking she'd never clue on to something and then go out the next day and she's suddenly 'got the idea' - I think she sleeps on it!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Whoopie de whoop it was Ukon's turn to be lunged in the arena today. I took the precaution of shutting Riley and Arthur in my yard over the other side of the pasture from the arena, so that he had no choice other than to listen to me.

He is sooo young  and feather-brained :lol: he alternated between staring at the HUGE scary view across _that_ side of the arena, and pausing for snatches of the weeds growing in the arena. So I didn't have as much of his attention as I would have liked, but he actually went well.

I had put the sidesaddle and bridle on him too, and was lungeing off the bit rings. He certainly seems happy in his tack. 

I must continue to lunge him in the arena now until I think he has got used enough to the views for me to consider getting on him - on a still and calm day :wink:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Can you have your husband on hand to just stand at the side of him when you first get on? I see no shame in that - when ours have had the winter months off its what I do now - honestly the ground just hits me a lot harder these days so I prefer to 'play safe'
Are these 2 horses similar in build to your UK one(s)
Did you ride sidesaddle before or is this a new venture
I'm intrigued!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, I am not ashamed at ALL of having a person standing around when I get on, but I'm not sure my husband is the correct one: he's SO unhorsey I think he'll just make me more nervous. I am thinking I might ask my Housesitter/local horsey girl/potential jumping instructor. She's young but relaxed I think.

I rode both aside and astride in the UK, much more astride though. However - I always said, when describing the similarities and differences between the two types of riding that if I was on a 'bucker' I would rather be aside.

Now, Ukon is not a bucker - I do believe that my arm-smashing incident was his first buck but that's still going to be at the back of my mind isn't it? Plus half the challenge for me and him is for me to remember to take it slowly. So I'm thinking that if we start aside then I will a)feel more secure, and b) remember to take it in very slow steps.

I can't remember if I have an aside photo on this iPad, I'll have a look for you....


............ Well done Jaydee. Your comment prompted me to type thism and then, I just asked hubbie if he would be prepared to do it, given the requirement by me that he doesn't get nervous. And he said yes now problem, so now I WILL have him there and that's a jolly good relationship thing isn't it


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Lunged them both on Sunday morning in the sunshine.

Ukon was less spooky because his mates were visible in the field. Next time I must put them in the yard again. The first proper work out for him to actually start fittening. So walk, then ten circles of trot on each rein, and then ask for canter.

His canter transition on the left rein is a bit gawky, but successful. On the right rein he got his legs in a knot, did about flying changes, and then had a paddy. So i moved us along the arena to the end and tried again asking for upward transition in the corner of the school. He got it correct and so I stopped there. Sweaty blowy out of shape horse 

Riley next and we stayed in walk still working on the actual principle of working on the lunge. We managed it on both reins, albeit with a little teaching as shown in the video link posted for me earlier. I was pleased as he is most definitely progressing.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've never tried side saddle at all so amazes me how people manage it - some incredible photos in the Horse & Hound this year of very elegant ladies jumping some huge fences sidesaddle that most wouldn't attempt astride
Did you take lessons somewhere?
If your husband is a protective type then I think you'll find he'll put your safety above any nerves he might have
I always have mine hold Willow the first few times I get on her after a break - she's our most solid reliable horse but is a bit 'cold backed' the first few sessions even though I lunge her and having been launched off once or twice the second my bum hit the saddle I don't take risks any more!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Are these 2 horses similar in build to your UK one(s)


Sorry, didn't answer that bit. My previous mare was a Suffolk Punch x TB. The SP was all at the front end :lol: and my gelding before her was a TB x ID. So, these are similar but Riley is definitely beefier than I have had before.

My vet says I can borrow a measuring stick anytime to measure them - must remember to!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Our Clyde X arab is bigger in front too - massive shoulders though she's a true cob type all over really just not as much back end as she should have. 
I like the ID x TB - really good cross, I had the pleasure of riding one some years ago that belonged to my boss - managed to hold on to him for 8 years before he was sold to the then Hunt Secretary of the Albrighton. I was so sad to see him go but he had a wonderful home


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*So much progress has been made!*

Where to start...

*Riley*

Lunging was progressing slowly; he was sort of getting what I wanted. I decided to try long reining him - had been musing on this at the back of my mind for a while. Now, I've never actually done it myself, but I have watched and learnt many a time. So I set us up very carefully....and went to the arena..... and got in position....and he was PERFECT! He clearly understood exactly what I was asking, and enjoyed it all a lot more than lungeing :lol:

The next day I......

GOT ON BOARD! Hip-hoo-blimmin-ray! About time too. After the whole breaking arm, steel plate, winter freeze thaw ice debacle of the last few months I am now back in the saddle.

I rode in the school for ten minutes. He was super responsive to my aids, very attentive to me at all times, and just so soft in mouth and body.

And then today we left the school and went across the field. His first trip out for a long time and he didn't hesitate - just strode forward in true unflappable Riley style. Yes, I was singing as I crossed the field. Funny isn't it? You can be as confident as anything on old horse, in familiar scenery, but when you have to start to build that all up again.... I am very much looking forward to the building up of trust and fitness.

*Ukon*

Still lunging, mostly with tack on. I always start on the right rein, and ask for just ONE canter transition. Which he gives me every time. Then, onto the other rein and repeat. He is getting is soo much more chilled about being out of sight of the others. I like to think that is down to my consistent training, but it could just be because it's so dang hot and he can't be bothered to get in a flap :lol:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Where to start...
> 
> *...*
> my *consistent training*...


I think we tend to forget what an important concept and necessity that is and I know I'm always surprised when it actually works


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Riley and I have now been out and about three times. Today we went over neighbour's acreage and past his shop which is surrounded by suspicious looking machines. Riley was not keen to go past and attempted to turn, or to back up.

I now know that a swift boot in the ribs accompanied with a growl will get him going forward again, that's good to know 

I have set up some obstacles in the arena: blue barrels to walk around, tarpaulin held down with plastic flowers in crates, and poles on the ground in an L shape. I rode Riley, and took Ukon in hand around them yesterday. Ukon stuffed his nose right down into the barrels in search of food, while Riley regarded them with deep suspicion. On day one neither boy wanted to go on to the tarp and only walked around it with a lot of snorting. Riley i eventually got to follow me over - in fact as soon as he saw me step on it he immediately started pawing it. Ukon I didn't ask to walk over it on day one, we just looked at it and sniffed it a lot.

Today I lunged Ukon (who is now starting to look a wee bit fitter), and he achieved good w & t work, with one successful canter circle on each side. The arena is quite deep where we were lunging and a couple of times he started to run away with himself, but is nicely learning to balance himself. After 18 minutes (yes, I was timing exactly 9 minutes on each side) of lunging he was blowing a bit and happy to have the girth loosened. Then he quite calmly followed me across the tarpaulin 

It's all good.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I am a bad journal keeper! Can't believe that it was the 16th of May that I last posted. And what's motivating me now is to ask for a little advice.

Quick Updates:
Riley 

Riley is doing fabulously. He had an old crack in his hoof. which had dirt in it so wasn't growing out. This has now been drilled out and the hoof is is now patched. He is in front shoes for six months or so - put on to enable the vet to drill up high enough to get to the end of the crack.

He is doing fab! I really enjoy hacking this boy out and just wish there was more time in the day to do it!

Ukon

Ukon has been doing little and often under saddle. His attention span is increasing, and his worry-head decreasing. I now have to figure out my trot transitions: he is very soft and responsive off the leg, which is great. His tendency on the lunge, if he's getting out of balance is to speed up, pick up canter, and get his legs in a knot. This is improving though.

My first ridden trot transitions were not good; I was nervous (buck-arm-break-surgery memories), and didn't smoothly make the transition myself giving him bit of a jab in the mouth, and a bump on his back. Since then I have consciously given him a long rein in the trot transition, and worked on smoothing my rising. But I am CONSTANTLY watching him for signs of a tantrum, and I'm over-reacting to his ears facing me concentrating, and I've got to the point where I'm not sure if he is unhappy, or just unsure of what we are doing.

So today I need to go out again and work on achieving a flowing trot long enough for both him and me to relax into it.

I keep on reminding myself that when I went to try him out before I bought him, I W, T, and C him in the arena with absolutely no problem! So I need to focus on that memory rather than the more recent ones.

I do think though that I could do with a trainer to be the eyes on the ground and so I am going to try to find one who will come here during the day when son is at school.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Well, so much for sticking to a journal routine...*

And again I find myself castigating myself for not making better entries. Life was busy and the end of term, followed by elderly relative visits took over. On the horsey front it has been one step forward, two steps back HOWEVER I do actually feel that progress has been made.

I have found a massage therapist who is also a rider and trainer :thumbsup:

And I have had a saddle fitter come who did a really thorough job on both boys. :thumbsup:

UKON

Ukon was progressing, but with ants in his pants. He was happy in walk but showing attitude in trot. I wanted to eliminate pain so I had both the above out to him. The therapist (Josie) did an excellent all-over physical assessment and work out, identifying only a small amount of stiffness in the shoulders; nothing to cause tantrums. She and I talked at length and agreed that she would come and work with me and him. I like her approach, and we seemed to have a mutual respect. She was happy with my desire to continue him myself, and I was happy with the fact that IF I couldn't handle him, then she would take him to her place to resolve the issues. 

Saddle fitter (Donna) came and identified that his saddle was not fitting well (although not badly enough again to justify tantrums). After much debate and trials of many, I have ordered a saddle from her. Hip Hip Hurrah! Progress. 

In the meantime she has loaned me a saddle to work him in.

Which I did. Until he bucked me off again. Cue long thought session for ShropshireRosie in which I decide that whilst I WANT to resolve these problems myself, the reality is that I have a seven year old son depending on me in the house while I ride outside, and I just CAN'T get injured again. So Josie will take Ukon for the month of August and I am fully confident that when he comes back and she and I work together we will finally have a workable path. 

See what I mean about one step forward, two back?

RILEY

Love that big boy. The saddle fitter mentioned above also checked his saddle and told me what I think I knew anyway; his Western Saddle fits him 'okay' but it's no good for his back. Before she came I had already decided that I wanted to get an English saddle for him. I really miss the feel of the horse under me that I just don't get in the Western one. 

[nb I am SURE there are Western riders who have amazing feel of their horses, and this is a comment more on what I am used to than on any kind of Western v English debate]

So I have also ordered a saddle for him. That cleans out the bank account then :shock:

Having a seven year old boy at home who is not interested in horses is not conducive to progress either. I need to get both horses trailer-loading properly and must do that in this coming week. I will then be able to a) go trail riding with Riley while son is in camp and b) take Ukon to Jose's place.

Riley can load perfectly, but he also knows that he can just stand at the door refusing to move for a long time........... Treats needed for him as threats don't work.

Ukon I hope will actually be easier to load train as he is much easier to move about on the ground than Riley.

I will let you know


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Wise decision on Ukon - something I had to realize after an accident, our children have to come first.
I had the same feelings with the western saddle after some lessons. I'm still thinking about buying one for Willow as I would like to try Cowboy Dressage with her - and maybe Looby as well - they are both very capable but lack the build and scope to go anywhere in normal dressage. 
I need a new saddle as Jazzie managed to get out of her stable for just a few minutes last week and chewed a chunk out of Loobys saddle which was on the rack outside Loobys door where she was 'visiting' (I don't have a separate tack room) 
Its an old saddle, I bought it 19 years ago second hand so not a huge loss in terms of actual value but its a Wyke saddle that I bought from their tack shop in Shifnal so sort of sentimental thing!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Its an old saddle, I bought it 19 years ago second hand so not a huge loss in terms of actual value but its a Wyke saddle that I bought from their tack shop in Shifnal so sort of sentimental thing!!!


Jaydee, I knew the Wyke well. Chewed saddle! How annoying!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I could have killed her really but since it was my fault for not sliding her bolt across properly I have to take the blame. She is hell on 4 legs with a mane and tail if she gets out, I have never seen a horse cause so much devastation and destruction in a really short space of time. The time before that (husbands fault) she ate a whole bag of horse treats. You cant leave anything in her stable or in reach of her jaws.
She let herself on to the ménage recently and I spotted her walking around with a cone in her mouth.
Was Norma still at the Wyke? I'm sure that was her name, mid length blonde hair?
When my youngest was about 3 every time we went in he went mad for a large blue elephant that they were using to show off some sweatshirt or something, so embarrassing and eventually they sold it too us and within a few days he totally lost interest in it so I donated it to the local schools fete!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Trailer loading Ukon*

Yeah! A success! First day he walked into the trailer without hesitation  to lots of rubs and a couple of treats. I didn't ask him to squash up so I could close the partition, that would have been too much. He didn't want to back out so we turned around to get out. I immediately loaded him three more times in a row to reinforce. Then we half loaded (front feet only), and backed off again to praise - then I left it there.

Today loaded perfectly again and then asked for back out - which he did with a little hesitation, but the 'half in half out' thing had stuck 

Loaded again and asked him to move fully in so that I could close the partition. It was a bit of a squeeeeeze but he did it!

There is no way in earth that Riley will fit in squeezed up with the partition closed, so my 'three horse slant' will just have to live it's life as a two horse slant. :lol:

Next thing will be to load, and go for a very short journey. Then off to the trainers for Boot Camp.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well it sounds like you're enjoying yourself. Do you have pics to post?


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Maybe a tiny bit of progress*

Ukon is now loading and backing out like a dream. Hip hip!

Now I just need if I'm going to travel him packed in between the partitions, or in a double partition. In the former he'll have sides to hold him in, in the latter he'll have room to move to find his balance. I'm thinking of posting a thread for opinions on this one.

And I now have another girth that MIGHT fit on Riley. If it does I can get on with him again. Hopefully. Cross fingers.... Trying it on tomorrow.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Whoop Whoop! The new girth fits! I can now ride Riley in the loan saddle until my ordered one arrives. 

Now, this is a funny thing; I am an English rider (both nationality and style) and have done all my riding in English tack. I bought the western saddle for Riley last September, and have ridden him in it some, but in all honesty not lots.

I chose to switch to English tack with him because I just wasn't feeling the horse beneath me, and I like to be able to fold for a jump without jabbing myself in the stomach....

When I first rode Riley yesterday in this saddle, I actually felt slightly apprehensive because I wasn't 'tucked in' front and back! I was not expecting that at all. He was a saint of course, and we did a bit of school work. I had some poles on the ground from working Ukon and we walked over them. He must be used to the 'walk into the box and stop' exercise as he kept on wrongly anticipating stop. 

Today school work followed by hack out. Lovely circles, a very responsive horse. Then a quick trip around our acreage and our neighbours encountering blowing leaves and barking dogs.

It's nice to be able to ride, with the feel of the horse beneath me again.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Nice to hear your progress is going so well.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Son is at Camp in Edmonton every day this week = no excuse for not riding.

Hacked Riley out - he's getting fitter already. Hurray

Loaded Ukon into the trailer again. Tried him in the middle partition - still a bit squeezed. Hmm, must load some photos and ask for opinions on here.

Must go to collect son now


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Lonely Riley*

I took Ukon to a trainer's place today for a month. I've been apprehensive about it, and am really glad that I've now got him there: I feel that NOW we have a future plan starting. He loaded just fine and settled into his paddock instantly (grass, and friends over the fence).

Anyway - Riley and Arthur watched him go in the morning, and when I arrived back they ran joyfully up to see him get out of the trailer. Which of course he didn't :-( 

Riley has been calling and calling for him ever since and it's heartbreaking to hear. I KNOW that if he's this herd bound to him then it is probably good to have this break, and work him during the month, but I still feel awful!

And even worse is to come when I next take Riley out and leave Arthur on his own.. I think that stoic little donkey will be very miserable :-(

Sigh. Oh well, the things the do.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> ...And even worse is to come when I next take Riley out and leave Arthur on his own.. I think that stoic little donkey will be very miserable...


Perhaps a small donkey friend for Arthur then???


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I can see an increase in the herd coming on here...............A goat maybe? I would love some goats.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

To Chevaux and Jaydee: no! :lol: My husband would NOT support any more critters and in truth I am happy with what I have. Except maybe a couple of pigs for eating, but that's not for a horse blog...

I have been doing well sticking to my commitment to Riley to get him fitter and more in a work routine. Son doing half day camps is just enough to fit in some arena work, and I even squeezed in some weekend work without my usual feeling of guilt.

Both Riley and I find it hard to motivate ourselves for Arena work, but we are getting there. My technique is to 'talk the talk' that an instructor would if I were in a lesson. So firstly I state my purpose of the session, and say what the arm-up regime is, I remind myself of things to watch (no leg nagging, close fingers in left hand, nice corners without his shoulder falling out etc etc), and proceed with the session in that manner. I do find that if I am talking aloud then I retain concentration on the job in hand.

Riley is big and unfit and I have to remind myself of this so we are working on balance and flexibility but currently sticking to riding large in the arena with diagonal rein-changes and very few-to-none 20 metre circles. His area of stiffness to watch is the right hind and now I know that I can watch and work on it.

He attempted a bit of napping in one of our sessions - but I pushed him through it with leg, voice and whip and now it doesn't happen. I know he would LIKE to slow down at the gate or the mounting block... but I won't let him 

Hs reward for good arena work is to go on a little hack around our acreage. 

Today we will go out for a hack with a friend instead of arena work; both he and I will enjoy that.

UKON is doing well :clap: I have heard from the trainer that she is pleased with his progress this week and she expects to get on him at the end of this week. Fingers crossed that good progress continues.

The two boys and I miss him muchly.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

It's not a great photo, he hadn't been groomed and manicured; but I am PROUD of Riley's shape change....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Impressive looking horse, would fit right into the UK hunter scene!!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I like him!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh, he's lovely! I'll be keeping my eye on this thread


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

UKON 

All is progressing at the trainers  he has been lunging well and she has been on him in the round pen. He has been renamed Mr. Short Attention Span...... If I can I will get over there on Saturday.

RILEY

Is such a dude. I've been working on building up heart and lung fitness, plus basic muscle strength in the arena. Achieving balance in the corners has been our principle work in the last fortnight, and he is really really improving. Yesterday while hacking him out I experimented with asking for collection and was pleasurably stunned to feel his back rising under me and that hind end engaging. So today in the Arena after warm up and a little circle work I asked for collection on the long side. 

Oooooh  on the second long side he started to pay attention and he engaged not just his hind end and belly muscles (sorry, I don't know what they are all called) but also his BRAIN. I had Riley concentrating and working. It was lovely! We had five minutes of fabulous work, including some unexpected leg yielding that he produced as a result of waking up the brain. That horse has had some good training in his past, I must make sure I don't muck it up! :lol:


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Impressive looking horse, would fit right into the UK hunter scene!!!


Do ya kinda see what I liked in him? :wink:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I do!!! I like him very much - I guess its what we're used too and feel comfortable with really
He 'fills the eye' as they used to say!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Much as I love my son, and have truly had a great summer holiday with him.....

School goes back on Tesday!!! :happydance: and I can start to fit in some regular horse time again.

I have a Riley to ride, and a Ukon to visit and start to get going with ( nervousbutlookingforward )

The new saddles are here. Hip hip hurrah! I have finally found a decent saddle fitter and trusted her enough to invest in saddles for my boys that I know will fit. I was so so spoiled in the UK without knowing it, having the luxury of so many excellent, trained saddle fitters and saddle makers nearby. My new saddles are not as "smart" as I would have got in the UK for the same money, but they do fit and that is the key. They are Black Country Saddles out of interest which is ironic because we only lived 45 minutes from the Black Country where we were before.

Frustratingly but par for the course, the girth I have on loan for Riley is too small. It's a 32 inch dressage girth which I can only get done up IF he's not blowing out and IF my fingertips can grip and pull enough to get the leather near enough to the buckle to get some purchase. It took me 20 minutes the other day.....

I have a 34 inch on order. 

Oooh! Oooh! I have tickets to Spruce Meadows! And I'm going! With a horse friend and not my non-horsey loving husband!

If I'm really lucky my girth will have come in and I can meet them there to collect


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> ...
> Oooh! Oooh! I have tickets to Spruce Meadows! And I'm going! With a horse friend and not my non-horsey loving husband


Full report with pictorial supplement expected and demanded


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Spruce Meadows - You lucky thing
Black Country Saddles are an amazing company - I grew up, lived in and rode in that area for a long time
I still miss my riding on Cannock Chase and so many horses owners around there plus lots of long established riding club shows every weekend


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Big ride out with a friend on Wednesday exploring our surrounding land. As we out together our contacts I think we will create a lot of hacking country on which we have permission to ride.

Today Riley did good work in the arena, now doing some consistent trot work with hind end fully engaged. Falling in a bit to the right - I need to work on that in trot as well as in walk.

Then a leisurely hack around neighbour's property 

Off to Calgary tonight for Spruce Meadows viewing tomorrow.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ukon's visit to the trainers was a success 

Jose worked with him for five weeks and then in the last two weeks I went over there and rode him 5 times in total. I needed her knowledge of him, her 'eyes on the ground' and her coaching skills to get me past the 'fear' thing and to be a competent rider with him.

He is now home with me (how big was my smile?!) and I have ridden him out of our place with Jose on Riley. 

I get it now. I understand how to manage his greenness, I understand where I went wrong. I KNOW that he is still green and I have to use my brain to ride him well, and be the person he needs me to be to bring him on.


Here's something interesting that I discovered about myself:

When I am out hacking/on the trail with a horse, my mindset is that "I have to get this horse through everything that comes at us. I am in charge, and the horse needs me to make the decisions and be the boss."

When I am in the arena, my mindset WAS (I have just realised) "the horse is doing these things to me how can I cope with all of this?" I had unconsciously absolved myself of responsibility for what goes on in the arena. And so - when I had problems with Ukon in the arena I didn't respond proactively, I sort of panicked inside. 

Why? Don't know. But I can guess that the amount of hours I have had under instruction in an arena when I have had to 'trust' my instructor to get me 'over the jump' have contributed to this. Whereas when out and about there has never been an instructor and I have had to always take charge.

It has been enlightening.

I will post pictures of both boys soon, I promise.


----------

